# Beretta Jaguar Model 75 missing front sight



## bruzer (May 11, 2014)

I am looking for a front sight for a Beretta Jaguar .22 Model 75. A local gunsmith said Beretta stopped supplying parts for the Jaguar at least 15 years ago. He could make one but after 2 years it never got done. It is dovetailed and slides in from the tip of the barrel. I thought I would try the internet sites so here I am. Thanks and may our lives glorify God,
Michael


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First thought: Try a different gunsmith.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

...or just do a Google search.


----------



## bruzer (May 11, 2014)

I am hoping to find someone that has a factory front sight rather than a gunsmith make one. Found a nice Hi-Power safety on the 1911 site and so I figured I would try for a front sight on a Beretta forum.
May our lives glorify God,
Michael


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Purchasing parts and magazines for discontinued models


----------



## Matquig (Apr 7, 2011)

Clark Custom Guns used to make a similar, although larger, front dovetail sight, and may be able to modify it for your use if you contact them and send them the barrel. Clark Custom Guns, Inc. Home Page


----------

